# Java - ausführbares Programm erstellen



## blue jeannie (28. Februar 2002)

Hi Leute!

Ich hab testweise ein kleines Programm in Java zusammengebastelt und es compiliert. Jetz hab ich irgendwelche class-Dateien. Die kann ich aber scheinbar nur mit dem Programm ausführen mit dem ich programmiert habe. Wie kann ich es jetzt anstellen, daß ich die Dateien ohne das Programm ausführen kann, also wie eine exe-Datei oder ähnliches. Kann ich die vielleicht sogar irgendwie zusammenpacken und zu ner exe oder was ähnlichem machen?
Danke schon mal für eure Hilfe.

blue jeannie


----------



## TruthsLie (1. März 2002)

Hallo!

da sun ja java für mehrere Plattformen gemacht hat und damit auch stetig wirbt, wird es sich schwer hüten tools zur verfügung zu stellen, mit denen man die Java-Programme plattformabhängig macht (also wie du vorschlägst in eine .exe-Datei zu compilieren, ich hatte übrigends seinerzeit dieselbe Idee )


Hier aber zwei wege wie man java-Programme ausführen kann:


1.)
Java hat Tools zum zusammenpacken von .class Dateien zu sogenannten JARs (Java Archive) und in diesen Dateien werden auf Wunsch auf Manifest-Dateien angelegt in welchen die Main-Class (also die Klasse die die main-Methode enthält) angegeben wird. Wenn du ein solches Jar-File inkl. Manifest datei anlegst, kannst du das Java-Programm in Windows per Doppelklich aufs Jar-Archiv starten.

2.)
wechsel in die Dos-Konsole und gehe in den Pfad mit den class-Dateien. und tipsel javaw <mainclass>.class ein. Dann sollte es auch funktionieren


PS zu 1.): wenn du als Entwicklungsumgebung den JBuilder Pro oder den JBuilder Enterprise verwendest, gibt es dort einen Wizard der dir die Jar-Archive inkl. Manifest anlegt

ich hoffe das hilft


----------



## blue jeannie (1. März 2002)

Danke für die Hilfe!
Du hast mir schon ein bißchen weitergeholfen, nur leider kommt jetzt immer wenn ich im DOS javw usw. eingebe die Meldung "Zugriff verweigert", hast du ne Ahnung woran das liegen könnte?
Hab in der Hilfe von Jbuilder nachgelesen, da steht etwas komplizierteres drin, was man im DOS eingeben soll, aber ds funktioniert überhaupt nicht.
Na ja wenn's nicht klappt muß ich mir wohl mal Jbuilder Pro holen. 

blue jeannie


----------



## TruthsLie (1. März 2002)

hmm zugriff verweigert?!? sowas passiert doch eigentlich nur wenn die Ressoure von nem anderen Programm verwendet wird..

kann es sein das der Jbuilder noch an war als du das in die Konsole eingetippt hast? Sollte eigentlich auch dann nicht passieren, aber weiss man?  Ansonsten neutstarten und gleich in die Konsole wechseln, sollt mich wundern wenn er das dann immernoch sagt


----------



## Tobi (24. März 2002)

*Teste doch mal des*

Wenn du den sun compiler installiert hast mustest du ja eine path (pfad)in der autoexec.bat eingeben.Um nicht jedesmal den path in der ein gabe auffordeung einzugeben. Um das Programm nacher zu starten musst du über die eingabe aufforderung in den ordner gehen in dem die .class datei steckt (z.b. Eigenedateien) wenn du dann in dem orner bist musst du einfach nur java <dateiname> eingeben (z.b. java Ausgabe )dann erscheint in der eingabe aufforderund das programmierte programm.
Wenn du es nicht verstanden hast oder noch was wissen wills adde mich im icq.
Ich hoffe ich war dir eine hilfe


----------

